# Can PS fix too much flash on a face



## lvcrtrs (Jan 18, 2009)

This is the original photo with only resizing to 800 wide. Before resizing the man's face looked much sharper. Two things I wanted to know would be 1) why would the woman's face be fuzzy and the man's face be in focus and 2) could I fix all the brightness on the woman's face.
I did use the select tool in Elements 3 and sharpened the woman's face/neck area (anywhere that skin showed). I also tried to use the adjust highlights. I tried another time to use a warming filter thinking it would mask the white shiny look. Outside of the sharpening i really couldn't fix anything. You should know that outside of cloning, the bandade tool and sharpening I don't know much about PP.
It's ok to treat me like 1+1=2. I'm on board with whatever makes me understand information you want to communicate.

Too much flash (ouch).


----------



## Katier (Jan 18, 2009)

Personally I think your problem highlights the risk of using a single, on camera flash. Not only is her face overbright but she's got a bad case of red eye.

I think the way I'd do it is to adjust the picture so her face is improved.. then cut and paste her face onto the origonal. But of a hack but may well help. I did something similar on an image where the colour caste removal removed it well on most of the picture but not on one section. So I fixed that section seperatly.


----------



## rdzmzda (Jan 18, 2009)

what was this photo shot in? if it was shot in raw format it would be easy to fix in cs3 just tone down the fill light a bit...perhaps you had it focusing on his face rather than hers


----------



## lvcrtrs (Jan 18, 2009)

It was done with a plain old p-n-s Canon SD550. Soooooooo I'm thinking that means it's just a .jpg. Thank you for the reply. I'm wondering if the new Elements 7 has something similar to what you are talking about. I figured there was so much to learn on 3 I wouldn't upgrade unless there was a feature I might actually use frequently. The CS program is way more in-depth isn't it?


----------



## rdzmzda (Jan 18, 2009)

yes the whole cs suite is a pretty in depth program suite however not to hard to get the hang out of and still do some interesting stuff however way to much to master to soon....cs is expensive or well you can always find such things by other means  haha but i would say its definately worth it just by all the things you can do download a trial of it and see for yourself


----------

